

Browser Based Quilt Design Tool - alexpeachey
http://kck.st/PQWbb4

======
paupino_masano
Not trying to be a skite or a killjoy but we designed a tool very similar to
this as part of a research project (for a usability project mind you) as part
of a thesis back in 2003. We primarily targeted Microsoft Windows XP Tablet
edition at the time, which is now arguably a dying breed. We found quilting
wasn't a large area of interest but still, I'd be interested to see how it
goes...

~~~
ptk
I've learned not to underestimate the crafting community. I was astonished
when I saw what Ravelry (<https://www.ravelry.com>) grew into. It certainly
casts a wider net than a specialized quilting website, but if even a small
fraction of the 2 million worldwide members of Ravelry (as of 2.29.2012) found
this interesting, one would have an impressive userbase. I've forwarded the
project on to my mother :)

~~~
alexpeachey
Thanks for the encouragement. Ravelry for sure has been amazing. I thought I'd
clarify though that the tool we're building is for quilting, though we hope
later versions will work for other sewing. The community site that is tied to
it is for all sewing though, not just quilting. So basically while Ravelry
covers fiber based craft, we cover fabric based craft.

